# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات هواوي اسيند بى   Huawei Ascend P6

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة “هواوي” عن عزمها إطلاق هاتفها الذكي الجديد “أسند  بي 6″ Ascend P6 في السوق في المستقبل القريب، وذلك تحت شعار  “الأناقة العصرية”.
  يُذكر أنه لم يمضِ على الإعلان عن هذا الهاتف إلا أيام، حيث  كانت الشركة الصينية قد أعلنت عنه في مدينة لندن في أواخر شهر يونيو/حزيران  المنصرم، وقالت إنه يقدم مواصفات عالية وسماكة لا تتجاوز الـ 6.18 ميلي  متر ويزن 120 جرام.
  ويملك الهاتف شاشة LCD بقياس 4.7 بوصة وبدقة عرض 720p، ويعمل  على معالج رباعي النوى من إنتاج الشركة نفسها وبسرعة 1.5 جيجاهرتز بمعمارية  ARM Cortex-A9، كما يأتي بذاكرة وصول عشوائية RAM بسعة 2 جيجابايت، مع  بطارية بسعة 2000 ميلي أمبير ساعي.
  ويأتي بكاميرا خلفية بدقة 8 ميجابكسل ولكنه يتميز بكاميرا  أمامية تصل دقتها إلى 5 ميجابكسل، كما يملك الهاتف ذاكرة تخزين داخلية 8  جيجابايت قابلة للزيادة عن طريق بطاقة تخزين خارجية من نوع microSD.
  ومن الناحية البرمجية يعمل الهاتف بالإصدار 4.2.2 (جيلي بين) من نظام التشغيل “أندرويد” مع واجهة مستخدم خاصة بشركة “هواوي”.

----------

